# Superman and Batman delayed to 2016



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It was scheduled for July 2015, will now be May 2016.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/18/showbiz/batman-superman-movie-delayed/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------

